# can't sync ipad-- help needed



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I had my new hard drive installed and snow leopard installed with it.  I forgot to sync my ipad before I did that I think.  I can't remember if I updated the OS of the ipad, but I don't think I did.  When I sync it alwways opens iphotos and it did that today.  However it won't get off of that iphotos it just keeps trying to sync photos and then beeping over and over.  When I try to close iphotos it won't close.  When I open itunes there is an error notice or maybe that is in iphoto.  In itunes it tells me it can't sync or doesn't recognize my ipad and I need to open summary and restore to factory settings.  I can't even open the sync summary or any of the sync function in ipad to do that.  Plus I'm not sure I want to do that.

Does anyone have any suggestions?  I think I am probably going to have to call apple

THis plus my air conditioner is broken and so very little air in my house and no stores have the smaller unit.  I am very uncomfortable and now very irritable.

Thanks for any assistance you may offer.

Paula


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I had to restore my iPad to factory settings doing the update and my only advice is wrte down all the apps you have on it before you do anything I know I am missing apps but fanged if I remember what they are .  You will be able to redownload them acne if they show the price - it will say after it starts that you already own this do you still want to download just say yes. 

I so understand the frustration and the heat issue on top of it --- when I was going thru it it was 95 in my living room I didn't know if iw would finish all Apple was having me do or pass out first at one point. 


Good luck. 

Edited to add I so can't type on the virtual keyboard and then when it tries to guess my words too boot you get what is above lol.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I was very lucky that I had backed up my Pad the day before I did the update - some sort of error and had to restore to factory settings. Got enough on it this am to be able to use it at work and finally finished putting on the apps I forgot this morning, the movies, tv shows, and music just a few minutes ago. The sinking feeling when I saw that it was "broken" was just awful! Had I known that this was going to happen, I might have skipped the upgrade or at least waited 'til this weekend when I might be more rested. All done now - whew!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

So I have to get apple on the phone as I can't even get to the screen that would say restore to factory settings.  I am thinking back and I believe I did do the update with no problem before I upgraded to snow leopard.  So why would it do that?  And are you saying that I am not going to have any of my apps in my itunes to restore when I get done?  What about all of the ones on my phone?

Jees. I have pages and pages of apps.  I really don't want to lose them all.  But I will need to redownload every single one?
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What about all the music I have downloaded?  It will still be in my itunes, won't it?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

If your apps were backed up, they should be in your iTunes library except for any downloaded since last backup. Same with music, video, and tv shows. Apps that aren't backed up can be redownloaded for free - it will look like you have to pay again but when you go forward, it will tell you that you have already downloaded - do you want to redownload. No charge. Music and video, if lost, must be repurchased. Call Apple support. I hope that they have a simple solution for you. One step at a time and you will get through this!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I thought i would try it one more time before calling apple and it worked fine.  ONly thing is, it synced a lot less music than I had on there before I think.  
Paula


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure that you were as relieved as I was when I finally got my Pad sorted. It's an awfully expensive item to render itself useless! I now sync every day before I go to bed or when I am sure I am done using it for the day. One other tip, I think I read here, is to turn off the iPad, not just put to sleep after you have downloaded things - not sure what that does but what can it hurt?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Well, I thought i would try it one more time before calling apple and it worked fine. ONly thing is, it synced a lot less music than I had on there before I think.
> Paula


They told me that all the purchased from iTunes music would be there but anything else wouldn't. Maybe that is what happened? I am going to be extra vigilant about syncing it now at least once a week and keeping my laptop backed up to the external HD too. I did get everything back in my music because of the laptop backup (since their fix messed up my laptop too).


----------

